
Google Fiber Loses Chief Executive Officer After Five Months - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-17/google-fiber-loses-top-executive-after-five-months
======
matt_wulfeck
> _McCray said that his wife would often call his boat his “mistress.” Every
> man was entitled to a mistress, the new CEO proclaimed to audible gasps_

Audible gasps? Really? This seems absurd to me. I'm sure somebody can come by
and try and explain how his comment is sexist and reinforces some notion of
patriarchy.

I used to roll my eyes when people complained about others being "too
sensitive" in the face of overtly offensive comments, but now I'm finding
myself increasing in this camp.

~~~
nxsynonym
Even more absurd that people felt it warranted tattling to HR.

In poor taste for sure, but it was a bad joke at worst. I think people are
going to be quick to call "sexism in the workplace" after all the Uber drama.
Next chance to get in the spotlight.

------
moomin
From the sounds of it, I'm amazed he lasted five months. I mean, seriously,
alienating your staff the very first time they hear your voice? That's top of
the line incompetence.

~~~
sametmax
Well if a bad joke make you being reported to hr, you probably don't want to
work for the company in the first place. If i report somebody every time i'm
offended, i won't have time to do any work. And if i have to clash with
everybody i deem different in moral, wow, i won't have much coworkers left.

~~~
matt_wulfeck
If only everyone was as level-headed. The reality is that our current
workplace is full of land mines.

